# ROLLERZ ONLY WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

welcome to the BIG BAD ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY. Thanks to ROMMEL BAKO (Money Trey) and the ones involved....PHOENIX ROLLERZ PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!
..coming straight from TROY the Founder.
[attachmentid=356031]
with his 64 Drop top and 63 Hard Top....I'll be posting the pics tonight as soon as I get back from Troy's House.......<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*Also "Young JEEZY"*</span>


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

young jeezy???


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

so DMX is a part of Rollerz Only now? Fuck it, I give up :tears:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

HHHELLLLLLLLLLZZZZ YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

No shit


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

dammm now i have to get rid of all my dmx cds now...


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: big ups. DMX& YOUNG GZ. R.O.4LIFE.....................................


----------



## xNaTuRalxHiGhx59 (Nov 17, 2002)

when they coming to kick it at a meeting... would be nice to get them out to LA or better yet SUPERSHOW next year!!!


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 19 2005, 03:01 PM~4239405
> *dammm now i have to get rid of all my dmx cds now...
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Dammmm 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX BABBBBBBBBBBBBY


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

post pics of his cars!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

awww shit, we got the grand champ representing now uffin:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I know he has a white Impala. Russal Simmons bought him a lowrider some years back.


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

is this the 63 you talking about?


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=356252]


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Damn RO Doing Super Big Thangs :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

I thought DMX had a bunch of Impala's, I remember somewhere they had an interview about him. I think he's got a 64 rag too!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I wonder if I could talk Snoop Dogg into joining my shit then :ugh:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

i think his 64 drop is red..... i seen it on a video shoot he had i think.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

what chapter is he gonna be REPPING???


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

onelove congratz!


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

nice to see a rapper that hasnt sold him self out to duece duece wheels


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 19 2005, 08:43 PM~4240434
> *I wonder if I could talk Snoop Dogg into joining my shit then :ugh:
> *


uhhh doubt it :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hustle_187_@Nov 20 2005, 01:07 AM~4240270
> *is this the 63 you talking about?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice but WHAT IT DO???????????????????Congrats i hope i see him at a show i would love to back bumper on a rapper,and clown that ass.j/k :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 20 2005, 11:27 AM~4242703
> *Looks nice but WHAT IT DO???????????????????Congrats i hope i see him at a show i would love to back bumper on a rapper,and clown that ass.j/k :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shits about more than back bumper, some people got it twisted


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Now thats the bizzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn thats awesome homies


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Whos Young GZ?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

got to love the Rollerz from AZ big ups to the Phoenix Chaper...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its jeezy the snowman


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Young Jeezy?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Couldn't make it to pick up the pics from Troy. Apparently, Rommel's Brother has ties with DMX and had known him quite well, DMX had seen our cars and website, followed how we do it RO style and liked what he'd seen. As far as I've known RO never recruit anyone. We INVITE people to kick it with us on shows and functions, most people after getting to party with us and get to know how cool the guys are, end up getting in the club....and these are the people who had been loyal and stuck in the club. 

I'm hoping that this would be another good thing happening for the club. SLOW PAIN and KID FROST were (still are) part of the family....Now we welcome some NEW PLAYERS in the GAME........................."THIS IS AN INVITATION, COME ONE COME ALL!!!!"

I will be posting the pics as soon as i get 'em. All I know is Troy mentioned a 64 Drop Top and a 63 Hard top...(I hope the Hard Top and better than mine  ...JK)


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Nov 19 2005, 06:48 PM~4240455
> *i think his 64 drop is red..... i seen it on a video shoot he had i think.
> *


Not sure which one....I'll find out in an hour when he sends me the pic.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Nov 19 2005, 07:07 PM~4240538
> *what chapter is he gonna be REPPING???
> *


I was under the influence of NYQUIL and TYLENOL PM, when "T" called me about this so I'm not sure, but as far as I can remember, T said he may be representing with Rommel up in Phoenix AZ. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=356689]R.I.P. KIT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Nov 20 2005, 12:30 PM~4243302
> *[attachmentid=356689]R.I.P. KIT
> *


aaaw maaan


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Where's the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 20 2005, 12:36 PM~4243317
> *Where's the pics? :biggrin:
> *


still waiting... :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Nov 20 2005, 11:13 AM~4243244
> *I was under the influence of NYQUIL and TYLENOL PM, when "T" called me about this so I'm not sure, but as far as I can remember, T said he may be representing with Rommel up in Phoenix AZ. :biggrin:
> *


tight no matter waht chapter...STILL RO baby... KEEP IT ROLLERZ


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Nov 20 2005, 02:37 PM~4243324
> *still waiting... :biggrin:
> *


I cant wait to see these cars :0 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 20 2005, 10:27 AM~4242703
> *Looks nice but WHAT IT DO???????????????????Congrats i hope i see him at a show i would love to back bumper on a rapper,and clown that ass.j/k :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

BIG UPS TO THE R.O. FOR KEEPIN REAL!!!!! HOPE DMX REPS TO THE FULLEST FOR THE CLUB....


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Nov 19 2005, 11:47 AM~4238823
> *welcome to the BIG BAD ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY. Thanks to ROMMEL BAKO (Money Trey) and the ones involved....PHOENIX ROLLERZ PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!
> ..coming straight from TROY the Founder.
> [attachmentid=356031]
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YEAH DMX DID A VIDEO SHOOT IN CAVE CREEK AZ WITH SOME OF THE THE RIDERS OF AZ. WORD WAS DMX GOT SERVED  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

ALREADY 4-SHO..


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=358293]


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 21 2005, 07:13 AM~4247708
> *YEAH DMX DID A VIDEO SHOOT IN CAVE CREEK AZ WITH SOME OF THE THE RIDERS OF AZ. WORD WAS DMX GOT SERVED   :biggrin:
> *


WILL IT HAPPEN AGAIN THOUGH?AS PART OF OUR FAMILY HIS PROBLEMS ARE NOW OUR PROBLEMS!AND I PROMISE,WE NEVER RUN!!!!!!!!!
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 21 2005, 08:13 AM~4247708
> *YEAH DMX DID A VIDEO SHOOT IN CAVE CREEK AZ WITH SOME OF THE THE RIDERS OF AZ. WORD WAS DMX GOT SERVED   :biggrin:
> *


AND UR POINT IZ???? :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 21 2005, 03:15 PM~4250243
> *JUST SAYING WHAT HAPPEN HOMIE IT AIN'T NO THING,
> *


uh ohhh..keep it movin shawty


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Nov 19 2005, 06:47 PM~4238823
> *welcome to the BIG BAD ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY. Thanks to ROMMEL BAKO (Money Trey) and the ones involved....PHOENIX ROLLERZ PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!
> ..coming straight from TROY the Founder.
> [attachmentid=356031]
> ...


LUV MY ****** ,BUT WHERES MY BITCHES !!!!

thats what i'm talkin about.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 20 2005, 04:31 PM~4242715
> *shits about more than back bumper, some people got it twisted
> *


No bro i don't got it twisted,it's about both looks and hopps....to me anyway.But as you can see i was just joking anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2005, 02:26 PM~4250318
> *LUV MY ****** ,BUT WHERES MY BITCHES !!!!
> 
> thats what i'm talkin about.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

SO HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS?


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 21 2005, 08:13 AM~4247708
> *YEAH DMX DID A VIDEO SHOOT IN CAVE CREEK AZ WITH SOME OF THE THE RIDERS OF AZ. WORD WAS DMX GOT SERVED   :biggrin:
> *


AND???????????did you actually see him getting served???????
[attachmentid=358498] HAPPY THANSGIVING YOU HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 21 2005, 07:49 PM~4251200
> *No bro i don't got it twisted,it's about both looks and hopps....to me anyway.But as you can see i was just joking anyway. :biggrin:
> *


it's all good. I know your lincoln is clean as fuck, seen it before. It was more of a general observation than it was towards you.

if it's clean :thumbsup: if it's clean and hops :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
if it hops but it's ugly and shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

Thats tight!!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

well altleast he has a car ..


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Nov 19 2005, 11:47 AM~4238823
> *welcome to the BIG BAD ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY. Thanks to ROMMEL BAKO (Money Trey) and the ones involved....PHOENIX ROLLERZ PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!
> ..coming straight from TROY the Founder.
> [attachmentid=356031]
> ...


YYYYEYYEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlypimp_@Nov 21 2005, 07:55 PM~4251240
> *SO HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS?
> *


:thumbsup: Go Cowboys :thumbsup: 


:biggrin:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 22 2005, 09:10 AM~4255058
> *:thumbsup: Go Cowboys :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlypimp_@Nov 22 2005, 09:33 AM~4255950
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


SORRY HOMIES :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: COWBOYS SUCK
SEAHAWKS BABY!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: J/K


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Nov 23 2005, 04:34 PM~4266002
> *SORRY HOMIES :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: COWBOYS SUCK
> SEAHAWKS BABY!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: J/K
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Not hating, love dmx. I thought I heard something on the radio about him going to jail, just wondering if it was true. Where's those pics at? :biggrin:


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

that's great any pics of their cars???


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Nov 23 2005, 08:52 PM~4267426
> *that's great any pics of their cars???
> *


NO NOT FOR YOU GO FUCK YOURSELF NERD


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 23 2005, 10:21 PM~4267934
> *NO NOT FOR YOU GO FUCK YOURSELF NERD
> *


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 24 2005, 12:21 AM~4267934
> *NO NOT FOR YOU GO FUCK YOURSELF NERD
> *


hostility?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i remember reading an article in rs saying he had 5 or more impalas. he was pictured with his red 65. at that time he was living in jersey. :biggrin:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Nov 24 2005, 06:31 AM~4269056
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 23 2005, 10:21 PM~4267934
> *NO NOT FOR YOU GO FUCK YOURSELF NERD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=362086]


> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Nov 24 2005, 07:31 AM~4269056
> *
> *


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

I aint hating on rollerz only, love their cars, they are the shit but DMX is a crackhead bytch imo :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Nov 24 2005, 10:14 AM~4269612
> *[attachmentid=362086]
> *


right back at ya :biggrin:


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Nov 24 2005, 09:30 AM~4269700
> *right back at ya :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: thats how bitches get knocked out!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bay area Rollerz_@Nov 24 2005, 12:52 PM~4269797
> *:nono:  :nono: thats how bitches get knocked out!!!
> *


thats how you guys treat the friends of family?


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSpic_@Nov 24 2005, 09:27 AM~4269682
> *I aint hating on rollerz only, love their cars, they are the shit but DMX is a crackhead bytch imo :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Nov 24 2005, 01:16 PM~4269868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Nov 24 2005, 07:16 PM~4269868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DMX is gay


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 24 2005, 11:12 AM~4269852
> *thats how you guys treat the friends of family?
> *


NO I JUST DIDNT LIKE THE WAY HE ASKED FOR THE PICS MAYBE I TOOK IT WRONG! BUT ANYWAYS BRO HAVE A GOOD THANKSGIVING.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSpic_@Nov 24 2005, 10:27 AM~4269682
> *I aint hating on rollerz only, love their cars, they are the shit but DMX is a crackhead bytch imo :thumbsdown:
> *


YA WE DONT CARE! HALF OF US ARE DRUNK BITCHES


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 24 2005, 02:22 PM~4270190
> *NO I JUST DIDNT LIKE THE WAY HE ASKED FOR THE PICS MAYBE I TOOK IT WRONG!  BUT ANYWAYS BRO HAVE A GOOD THANKSGIVING.
> *


ya, he's a tall dorky guy who doesnt mean any harm, lol.

happy thanksgiving to you guys as well, tell Troy I said :wave:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 24 2005, 11:23 AM~4270193
> *YA WE DONT CARE! HALF OF US ARE DRUNK BITCHES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 24 2005, 12:38 PM~4270230
> *ya, he's a tall dorky guy who doesnt mean any harm, lol.
> 
> happy thanksgiving to you guys as well, tell Troy I said :wave:
> *


Didn't intend to piss anyone off. Just curious of what kind of cars they drive?Anyways here's a pic of me and Dan just so you know how close we are :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 24 2005, 08:23 PM~4270193
> *YA WE DONT CARE! HALF OF US ARE DRUNK BITCHES
> *


Im always drunk homie :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Nov 24 2005, 06:16 PM~4271154
> *Didn't intend to piss anyone off. Just curious of what kind of cars they drive?Anyways here's a pic of me and Dan just so you know how close we are :biggrin:
> *



thats before I lost some weight fucker.....


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 24 2005, 04:25 PM~4271193
> *thats before I lost some weight fucker.....
> *


didn't mean to offend you


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 24 2005, 02:23 PM~4270193
> *YA WE DONT CARE! HALF OF US ARE DRUNK BITCHES
> *


glad I don't drink........... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Nov 24 2005, 10:30 AM~4269700
> *right back at ya :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU TOO !!!!! YOU NERD[attachmentid=362818]


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

Out of respect to the R.O.'s and your topic I'm done, you win


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Nov 25 2005, 03:36 PM~4275386
> *Out of respect to the R.O.'s and your topic I'm done, you win
> *


THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT ASSHOLE ===get the fuck out======>>>>>>>


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Nov 25 2005, 06:05 PM~4275525
> *THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT ASSHOLE ===get the fuck out======>>>>>>>
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Nov 25 2005, 05:36 PM~4275386
> *Out of respect to the R.O.'s and your topic I'm done, you win
> *


Hey mike, is that your house arrest ankle bracelet? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

congratz rollerz only for the new members,id love to see their rides .


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ja Rule (Nov 26, 2005)

HIDE YO KEYS DMX I HEAR DMX COMIN HAHAHAH


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ja Rule_@Nov 26 2005, 04:46 AM~4278252
> *HIDE YO KEYS DMX I HEAR DMX COMIN HAHAHAH
> 
> 
> ...


WTF??????


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ja Rule_@Nov 26 2005, 05:46 AM~4278252
> *HIDE YO KEYS DMX I HEAR DMX COMIN HAHAHAH
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAMRY KEYS! I SUPPOSE YOU TOOK THAT PICTURE AT YOUR HOUSE!!!!!!!! DAM YOUR BALLIN IS THAT THE FOUR CYLINDER OR THE V-6?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

no wonder when dmx is gonna put somthing about it on his web site


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 26 2005, 10:21 AM~4278844
> *NICE CAMRY KEYS! I SUPPOSE YOU TOOK THAT PICTURE AT YOUR HOUSE!!!!!!!!  DAM YOUR BALLIN IS THAT THE FOUR CYLINDER OR THE V-6?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ja Rule_@Nov 26 2005, 05:46 AM~4278252
> *HIDE YO KEYS DMX I HEAR DMX COMIN HAHAHAH
> 
> 
> ...


fuck Ja Rule, We going to smash your ass in the lowrider circut , just like G-Unit smashed your ass outta the Rap-Game BIIOOOOOOTTCCCHH


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YOUNG GEEZZY? HES A RIDAH? HOWED HE GET INTO THIS? I THOUGHT HE WAS A BIG RIM RIDER? WOULD LIKE TO SEE HIS CAR IM IN GEORGIA WOULD LIKE TO SEE THIS SHIT???????????????????


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Nov 24 2005, 05:33 PM~4271357
> *glad I don't drink........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

pics of their cars yet?


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS MY ROLLERZ BROTHERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

..................Pic's???????........................... :uh:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

thats some tight shit.....congrats R.O. i hope them boys are in it for the long haul


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Nov 29 2005, 08:30 PM~4303449
> *thats some tight shit.....congrats R.O. i hope them boys are in it for the long haul
> *


me 2 thanx!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low63_@Nov 29 2005, 09:14 PM~4303278
> *..................Pic's???????........................... :uh:
> *


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)




----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i think they are bullshitting..prove us wrong!!!!!PICS :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Dec 2 2005, 05:47 AM~4319904
> *i think they are bullshitting..prove us wrong!!!!!PICS  :biggrin:
> *


shows you dont know the RO.... Homie in locked down fool... when he get out in 60days....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Dec 2 2005, 05:47 AM~4319904
> *i think they are bullshitting..prove us wrong!!!!!PICS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Dec 2 2005, 06:47 AM~4319904
> *i think they are bullshitting..prove us wrong!!!!!PICS  :biggrin:
> *


ROLLERZONLY!! bullshyting, come on now.. :twak: :twak:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I HAVE BEEN TOLD NOT TO POST ANY PICS....*JUST YET*........Still getting the OK from BIG "T"...unlike other Car Clubs...we do have rules...and respect for people's privacy....I am just a member, I am only told to inform the members the good news, Have to get an OK to the FOUNDER himself, before we make any posting of pics or any other things which involves someone's privacy or personal life.

You do not have to follow this thread if all you gonna do is HATE...BULLSHITTING is not one of the RO characters....I understand your frustrations, CONGRATULATE us but don't hate US...breath homeboy, breath...HATING is bad for your health. :biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

dmx sucks and it dnt say nothing about him being in r.o on his web site i aint a hater but why you gotta act like your famous ...


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Dec 2 2005, 09:35 AM~4321113
> *dmx sucks and it dnt say nothing about him being in r.o on his web site i aint a hater but why you gotta act like your famous ...
> *


 :twak:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Dec 2 2005, 10:35 AM~4321113
> *dmx sucks and it dnt say nothing about him being in r.o on his web site i aint a hater but why you gotta act like your famous ...
> *


We took him in not cuz he's DMX, we took him in as how we bring in the rest...regular human being who wanted to be a part of the FAM...You feelin about him being SUX sounds very personal....that's your opinion buddy  I wasn't pointing out on you (ONLY) when I mentioned HATERS...now, maybe you are since you posted this stupid reply. I've known a lot of IMPERIALS CC Members, and much respect to them for they are so respectful and truthful, you on the other hand... :dunno: 

NO RO on his website? OF COURSE NOT! thats his rap business, RO has no control over that,...... :biggrin: 

why you gotta act like your famous? YOU ASKED.
No one trying to act like his famous....hahaha...i dont need to. Like what i always do when we have a new chapter and member, id post it in here....if u dont like it...FUCK OFF!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

SWEET... :biggrin: Rollerz Only doing it bigger and better than EVER!!! :biggrin: WATCH OUT for the ROLLERZ in 2006...


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Dec 2 2005, 11:35 AM~4321113
> *dmx sucks and it dnt say nothing about him being in r.o on his web site i aint a hater but why you gotta act like your famous ...
> *


HATER!!! if not, then keep your remarks to your self...and if he sucks then what were u doin on his web site to begin with?? :twak: :twak:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Dec 2 2005, 12:44 PM~4322135
> *HATER!!! if not, then keep your remarks to your self...and if he sucks then what were u doin on his web site to begin with?? :twak:  :twak:
> *


GOOD ONE...


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Dec 2 2005, 11:44 AM~4322135
> *HATER!!! if not, then keep your remarks to your self...and if he sucks then what were u doin on his web site to begin with?? :twak:  :twak:
> *


if he sucks...why are people on here posting wanting pics???????


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Dec 2 2005, 11:31 AM~4321094
> *I HAVE BEEN TOLD NOT TO POST ANY PICS....JUST YET........Still getting the OK from BIG "T"...unlike other Car Clubs...we do have rules...and respect for people's privacy....I am just a member, I am only told to inform the members the good news, Have to get an OK to the FOUNDER himself, before we make any posting of pics or any other things which involves someone's privacy or personal life.
> 
> You do not have to follow this thread if all you gonna do is HATE...BULLSHITTING is not one of the RO characters....I understand your frustrations, CONGRATULATE us but don't hate US...breath homeboy, breath...HATING is bad for your health. :biggrin:
> *


Well said Manny!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Dec 2 2005, 10:35 AM~4321113
> *dmx sucks and it dnt say nothing about him being in r.o on his web site i aint a hater but why you gotta act like your famous ...
> *


why dont you shut the fuck up & mind your buss...asshole & YOU SAID YOU AINT A HATER???? fuck yea we famous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Dec 2 2005, 05:47 AM~4319904
> *i think they are bullshitting..prove us wrong!!!!!PICS  :biggrin:
> *


Hay STUPID!!!!!!!!!!! get the fuck out!!!!!! go post your wannabe shiet on your own topic ASSHOLE


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Dec 2 2005, 10:35 AM~4321113
> *dmx sucks and it dnt say nothing about him being in r.o on his web site i aint a hater but why you gotta act like your famous ...
> *


Imperial king, show some respect like we do to your car club....BITCH


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Dec 2 2005, 05:47 AM~4319904
> *i think they are bullshitting..prove us wrong!!!!!PICS  :biggrin:
> *


you say we are bullshitting? what about your Car Club? what??? oh...your the President & the only member????LAME FUCK.......


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

Whatz up my RO brotherz


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well if DMX is getting down with you guys then congrats..


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

THREE


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Dec 5 2005, 07:53 AM~4338665
> *Whatz up my RO brotherz
> *


wat bRO, hows the 505 doin??


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

i got back last night it was great now back to AZ and work i wish i was still there ...


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Dec 5 2005, 07:08 AM~4338689
> *well if DMX is getting down with you guys then congrats..
> *


like i said shut the fuck up & get the fuck outta here YOU LAME BITCH


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Dec 5 2005, 07:53 AM~4338665
> *Whatz up my RO brotherz
> *


Wass up Ernie!!!!


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Dec 2 2005, 04:47 AM~4319904
> *i think they are bullshitting..prove us wrong!!!!!PICS  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

DAMN EVERYBODY SWEATING THIS TOPIC , IT CRACKS ME UP . I KNOW FOR A FACT DMX IS DOWN WITH THE RO .


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Dec 5 2005, 03:11 AM~4338301
> *why dont you shut the fuck up & mind your buss...asshole & YOU SAID YOU AINT A HATER???? fuck yea we famous!!!!!!!!!
> *



hey fuker ur not famous ...but i can make you famous .... :angry: 

and manny you always blabbing this and thats and this and that ...


i dunno i thought iw ould sound coo jus heard dre ..this and that ... :biggrin: 

ooh well dmx is coo ............the og dog man ...

so dont act all famous fukers ..ill make u famous if you want me too....  













fuk man i bored wadup jul and manny ............

:wave:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Dec 5 2005, 04:11 AM~4338301
> *why dont you shut the fuck up & mind your buss...asshole & YOU SAID YOU AINT A HATER???? fuck yea we famous!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Dec 5 2005, 04:13 AM~4338305
> *Hay STUPID!!!!!!!!!!! get the fuck out!!!!!! go post your wannabe shiet on your own topic ASSHOLE
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Dec 5 2005, 10:38 AM~4339453
> *i got back last night it was great now back to AZ and work i wish i was still there ...
> *


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 6 2005, 07:50 PM~4351333
> *hey fuker ur not famous ...but i can make you famous .... :angry:
> 
> and manny you always blabbing this and thats and this and that ...
> ...


HAY BROTHER! :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Dec 6 2005, 11:41 PM~4353157
> *HAY BROTHER!  :biggrin:
> *




WUT IT DO...


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

whats up rollerz 

send me more pic's of your truck .. i have a pic from friday.. should i post i dont want to get you in trouble.....


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

mwwa to all the three ladiez


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Merry Christmas & have a happy and safe New Years to all my Homies in the Big RO.. John - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 8 2005, 03:02 PM~4365253
> *Merry Christmas & have a happy and safe New Years  to all my Homies in the Big RO.. John - Homie Styln 69 Impala
> *


Wut up Big John??? Next time I need security, I'm hiring you. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

you got it homie, I'm a bad man & you know this homie :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 8 2005, 03:05 PM~4365275
> *you got it homie, I'm a bad man & you know this homie :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

FINALLY GOT THE OK TO POST UP PICS OF DMX...WELCOME TO RO HOMIE!!!!
:0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Phoenix, AZ March 5 Arizona State Fairgrounds Lowrider Magazine.....We will all see you there hoping to see DMX represent for RO.......


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2006, 12:09 AM~4623141
> *Phoenix, AZ March 5 Arizona State Fairgrounds Lowrider Magazine.....We will all see you there hoping to see DMX represent for RO.......
> *


Hopefully we will also be there homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 15 2006, 12:10 AM~4623150
> *Hopefully we will also be there homie
> *


cool tyte we will see you there...hit us up or even party with us.....it'll be alright... :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2006, 12:12 AM~4623162
> *cool tyte we will see you there...hit us up or even party with us.....it'll be alright... :biggrin:
> *


For sure big homie.........


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Tell them to sign up on layitlow :thumbsup:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

USMC_DevilDawg[/i]@Nov 19 2005 said:


>


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Congrats to the big RO and to DMX. from TECHNIQUES World Wide


----------



## gamezg (Sep 6, 2003)

congrats RO from DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC keep on doin it BIG!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Thats dope.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THANKS TO EVERYONE CONGRATULATING AND NOT HATING.


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2006, 12:04 AM~4623114
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Why all hating :dunno:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

THATS TIGHT ROLLERZ. YOU GUYS ARE SOME COOL CATS. I WAS ON THE STRIP IN VEGAS FOR THE SUPER SHOW IN 04 AND YOU GUYS HAD IT CRACKIN . KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Jan 16 2006, 10:26 PM~4637987
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Why all hating  :dunno:
> *


wassup homie...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

nice


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

CONGRATZ TO THE R.O. FAMILY ON THERE NEW MEMEBERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Some shit never changes. :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

any pics yet??


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

page before this


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

o thanks


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic_@Jan 18 2006, 01:18 PM~4650328
> *EVERYONE TO THE LIVE CHAT >>>>>>>>>>
> *


Classic ....mind your own bussiness


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

sup Minnssssoooottaaaaa


----------



## classic (Sep 6, 2005)

To the ORIGINAL POST, does DMX hop his cars or just show them? And does he hit switches in the streets or being a popular rapper limit that kind of play because it causes too much attention?


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Was crackin Homie?


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jan 18 2006, 01:26 PM~4650390
> *Was crackin Homie?
> *


hows the Caddy bro? you break anything yet? lol


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jan 18 2006, 02:31 PM~4650428
> *hows the Caddy bro? you break anything yet? lol
> *


It's good nothing broke yet, sitting in the garage waiting for the snow to melt.


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jan 18 2006, 01:39 PM~4650490
> *It's good nothing broke yet, sitting in the garage waiting for the snow to melt.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 daeym...you going to the Az show in March? (Los Angeles RollerZ) will be attending Florida show next month1


----------

